# AMD Fusion in 22nm, vielleicht auch in 32nm?



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

Der Codename Fusion von AMD steht für einem Chip in der die Grafikeinheit in die CPU vereint wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt sind weitere Details zur Herstellung dieses Chips bekannt.

Konkurrent Intel möchte mit seinen kommenden Clarksdale / Arrandale CPU's und GPU auf einem Chip mit seperaten Die´s Anfang 2010 vereinen. 

Dadurch gerät AMD unter großen Druck, solch einen Chip in eigener Regie zu fertigen und evtl. Termine vorzuverlegen. 
Es gab sogar schon Versuche den Fusion Chip im 45nm Verfahren  herzustellen, jedoch wurde dies abgebrochen.

So könnte AMD diesen Chip jetzt die Chance geben, diesen auch wie Konkurrent Intel im 32nm Verfahren zu produzieren, um ein entsperchendes Marktfähiges Gegenstück zu Intels Clarksdale / Arrandale präsentieren zu können. 

Ob dies gelingt ist noch nicht weiter bekannt, da Fusion eigentlich auf die zweite Jahreshälfte 2012 geplant war und die Fertigung in 22nm ausgeführt werden sollte.

AMD könnte den Termin vorverlegen und so wie Intel den Fusion Chip im 32nm Verfahren fertigen. 
Das würde bedeuten, das zwei seperate Die´s auf einem Chip untergebracht werden. 

Die Chancen für solch eine Lösung stehen laut Fudzilla sogar recht gut. 
So können wir die ersten 32nm Chips in der zweiten Jahreshälfte 2010 erwarten.​
Gruss Explosiv
Quelle : Fudzilla


----------



## push@max (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*

Da müsste AMD der Release um 2 Jahre nach vorne verlegen...ich glaube nicht, dass es ihnen gelingen wird.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*

Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.


----------



## push@max (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.



Sehe ich ebenfalls so...man hat jetzt schon Probleme damit, die ganze Leistung unter eine Haube zu bringen...CPU und GPU zusammen werden dann wohl nur bescheidene Leistungen bringen.


----------



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



push@max schrieb:


> Sehe ich ebenfalls so...man hat jetzt schon Probleme damit, die ganze Leistung unter eine Haube zu bringen...CPU und GPU zusammen werden dann wohl nur bescheidene Leistungen bringen.



Die größten Probleme wird wohl der Fetigungsprozess machen. Es ist garnicht so unrealistisch, das der Termin vorgezogen wird, da es wesentlich einfacher ist 2 Die´s auf einen Chip unterzubringen, als alles auf einem Die zu verbauen.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## BopItXtremeII (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.



Das ist schon nützlich, soll ja nur die Grafikkerne von Mainboards ersetzen. das reicht den meisten Leuten. Außerdem wirst du dich freuen, wenn du z.B. mal das BIOS deiner Graka zerschossen hast


----------



## kevinl (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.



Ich find auch das das der größte Müll ist. Vllt. bei Office-Rechnern etc.


----------



## n0stradamus (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.



Sehe ich auch so,
ich will einfach nicht auf die Möglichkeit verzichten, etwas auszutauschen, außerdem bin ich mit den Steckkarten, so wie es jetzt ist, sehr zufrieden. Am Stromverbrauch zu feilen halte ich für sinnvoller 
Bei tragbaren PCs macht sowas bestimmt Sinn, sofern die Wärmeentwicklung passt


----------



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst es mal so sehen, noch sind ja die Spezifikationen der Grafikeinheit garnicht bekannt. 
Ich bin davon überzeugt, das die integrierte Grafikeinheit die jetzige OnBoard Grafiklösungen ersetzen wird, sonst würde Intel ja nicht das gleiche machen.

Das heisst, der Vorteil der in die CPU integrierten Grafik liegt klar auf der Hand, so sind kürzeste Wege beim Datenaustausch möglich und nicht wie bisher mit Umwegen über den Chipsatz. 
Die dadurch resultierende Performence wird mit Sicherheit um einiges besser sein als die derzeitigen Onboard Grafiklösungen. 

Desweiteren wird die Cpu sicher daduch nicht schlechter und die integrierte Grafik wird bestimmt auch abschaltbar sein, um alternativ eigene Grafikkarten zu nutzen. Der verkleinerte Fertigungsprozess ermöglicht einiges an Technik auf kleiner Fläche unter zu bringen.

Wenn mit jeder neuen CPU-Generation eine Graikeinheit mit integriert ist und die mit der Generation mit wächst, wäre das ganze garnicht so schlimm, es wäre nur Vorteilhaft. 

Die Kommentare wie "ich möchte Grafikkarten austauschen können" ist hier etwas fehl am Platz, bei Onboard Grafikchipsätzen wie es derzeit ist, ist die Aussage doch auch nicht zutreffend. 
Wenn die Cpu schnell ist und eine Grafik mit an Board hat, ist das doch eine feine Sache....wem die Grafik nicht ausreicht, kann diese bestimmt per Bios ausschalten und sich eine "richtige" einbauen ! 

Naürlich alles reine Spekulation, aber möglich wäre es,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Juli 2009)

Man sollte sich auch mal die Nachteile einer solchen Lösung anschauen... 

- Die Wärmeentwicklung dürfte enorm sein - um diese zu bändigen muss
- die Leistung verringert werden um damit auch
- den exorbitanten Stromverbrauch im Zaum zu halten.

Solch eine CPU/GPU Kombi dürfte Mediamarkt und Saturn gerade Recht kommen, um die dann als ,,Highend-Grafik" und ,,Spitzenprozessor" unter einem Hut zu bringen... (Ich seh schon die Prospekte)


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juli 2009)

Ich will keine GPU in der CPU - niemals!


----------



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

Naja ich sehe das ganze als alternative für HTPC´s und Office PC´s wo das ganze auch Sinn macht.

Ich glaube nicht das die Desktop CPU´s wie sie es derzeit gibt vom Markt verdrängt werden. 
Das sieht man an Intels und AMD´s Roadmap ( ja Bucklew, nicht lachen  ) das die CPU´s weiter existieren werden. Es wird nur eine weitere Möglichkeit sein, die Onbard Grafikkarten vom Chipsatz zu verdrängen und in die CPU wandern zu lassen.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja ich sehe das ganze als alternative für HTPC´s und Office PC´s wo das ganze auch Sinn macht.


Kommt drauf an was die GPUs auf der CPU können. Dann muss ala modernen Grafikkarten schon 100% der Decodierarbeit für bluray & Co drin sein, sonst lohnt es net. Ich werd für meinen HTPC lieber ne diskrete 40nm-Karte nehmen.



Explosiv schrieb:


> Das sieht man an Intels und AMD´s Roadmap ( ja Bucklew, nicht lachen  ) das die CPU´s weiter existieren werden.


Sind Roadmaps nicht Spekulation?


----------



## Ecle (24. Juli 2009)

Fusion war übrigens früher (2004 oder so) für 2009 geplant 
Es verschiebt sich immer alles.........


----------



## Explosiv (24. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was die GPUs auf der CPU können. Dann muss ala modernen Grafikkarten schon 100% der Decodierarbeit für bluray & Co drin sein, sonst lohnt es net. Ich werd für meinen HTPC lieber ne diskrete 40nm-Karte nehmen.


 Ja das ist richtig, aber darüber Vermutungen anzustellen bringt ja derzeit nicht all zu viel, da noch nichts genaues bekannt ist. 
Erwünschenswert wäre natürlich eine gute Leistung. Bei dem Fertigungsprozess von 32nm (geplant waren 22nm) sehe ich das nicht als ein allzu großes Problem das umzusetzen.
 Die Frage ist, ob dann eine komplett neuer Grafikchip dafür entwickelt wird, denn der bisherige Fertigungsprozess der Grafikkernen liegt bei 40nm, es sei denn ab diesen Zeitraum werden ausschließlich nur noch 32nm gefertigt.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Sind Roadmaps nicht Spekulation?


 Grr, ja das Thema ist nun durch, anderer Tag, andere Ansicht und Einsicht ist doch immer das beste... ! 

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (24. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, aber darüber Vermutungen anzustellen bringt ja derzeit nicht all zu viel, da noch nichts genaues bekannt ist.
> Erwünschenswert wäre natürlich eine gute Leistung. Bei dem Fertigungsprozess von 32nm (geplant waren 22nm) sehe ich das nicht als ein allzu großes Problem das umzusetzen.


Stimmt.

Ich traue allerdings AMD das bessere Gesamtpakt CPU/GPU zu, als Intel. Hoffentlich wird es auch so 



Explosiv schrieb:


> Grr, ja das Thema ist nun durch, anderer Tag, andere Ansicht und Einsicht ist doch immer das beste... !


Bin ja schon still


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

So lernt man dazu
Als AMD Fusion kannte ich bisdato nur ein Programm
Ich brauch aber keine In der CPU intigrierte Grafikeinheit.
Meine "kleine" GTX260 reicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> So lernt man dazu
> Als AMD Fusion kannte ich bisdato nur ein Programm
> Ich brauch aber keine In der CPU intigrierte Grafikeinheit.
> Meine "kleine" GTX260 reicht


 
Denk mal an Netbooks, Blackberrys oder neue Handys.
Ihr müsst mal vom Desktoprechner wegkommen, der wird eh bald nur noch Nische sein.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. Juli 2009)

Naja,dafür gibts doch ION und Tegra
Aber leider noch nichts von AMD.
Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2009)

Im Netbook und Handymarkt will jeder Mitmischen, da liegen die Gewinne.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. Juli 2009)

Warum sollte man diesen Teil der CPU abschalten? Das macht wenig sinn. Eher sollte sich bei weniger aufwendigen dingen, wie dem Desktopbetrieb, die Graka abschalten auf nen minimum standby strom. So kann man, bei ordentlicher verarbeitung sicher extrem Energie sparen. Aber ich denke auch, das es wohl die Zukunft sein wird - Alles verkleinert sich und wenn der Herstellungsprozess kleiner wird, wird über kurz oder lang auch der normale Desktop PC kleiner außer die Grafikkarten wachsen weiter so extrem .

Aber vllt. kommt auch alles ganz anders.


----------



## kenji_91 (25. Juli 2009)

ein ECO-Mode wäre interessant, dass man einfach die Grafikkarte ausschalten kann im Idle...

Hybrid war ja immer ne schwierige sache, da das Ansprechen immer zögerlich oder gar nicht klappte.
Da aber nun die Grafikeinheit zusätzlich in der CPU sitzt, wird's wohl interessant, ob AMD mit seinen kommenden Grafikkarten einen funktionierenden I/O-Mode geben wird.
...die Grafikkarten schlucken ziemlich viel, wenn man nur mal im I-Net stöbern will.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel. Höchstens im Embaddet-Bereich machen solche Chips überhaupt Sinn. Im Desktop-Bereich werden solche Chips eh keinen Erfolg haben, schon gar nicht bei Gamern, die wert darauf legen, dass Ihre Hardware austauschbar ist.




Das habe die auch gar nicht vor  


In Netbook bereich schon und in Clients usw....


----------



## speddy411 (28. Juli 2009)

Dennoch wirds wohl noch lang dauern wenn selbst die 40nm noch Probleme bereiten..Zu 20er-Marke ist das dann doch noch ein Stück Arbeit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Von solchen Chips halte Ich grundsätzlich nicht viel.


Ich schon, zumindest wenn man den Grafikteil nur teilweise deaktivieren kann bzw eben nur den für die Grafik zuständigen Teil, nicht aber den Rest.

So hätte man noch 'nen recht netten Stream Prozessor im System, den man (mit OpenCL) ausnutzen könnte, könnte also die Rechenleistung sehr stark steigern, theoretisch.


----------



## dwolf74 (29. Juli 2009)

das is die ediale Office CPU.
Die Grafik muß hir nicht großartig sein.
Für die Kühlung werden die sich schon was einfallen lassen, wobei die abwärme ja schon kleiner ist als bei 45 bzw 90nm.


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich schon, zumindest wenn man den Grafikteil nur teilweise deaktivieren kann bzw eben nur den für die Grafik zuständigen Teil, nicht aber den Rest.


Da ich mir sowieso immer eine Zusatzgrafik reinstecke, will ich für sowas aber kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Explosiv (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Da ich mir sowieso immer eine Zusatzgrafik reinstecke, will ich für sowas aber kein Geld ausgeben.


Zwingt dich doch niemand dazu  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Fusion in 22nm , vielleicht auch in 32nm ?*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Zwingt dich doch niemand dazu  !


Falls es irgendwann nur noch kombinierte CPU/GPUs gibt: Doch.

Dann muss ich wohl oder übel die XEON/Opteron Versionen kaufen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2009)

Und selbst die könnten "Grafik"kerne an Board haben 
Eben weil man die auch so schön für andere Aufgaben 'missbrauchen' kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Juli 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Falls es irgendwann nur noch kombinierte CPU/GPUs gibt: Doch.
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl oder übel die XEON/Opteron Versionen kaufen


 
Früher musste man sich immer eine Netzwerkkarte kaufen, oder eine Soundkarte, heute ist es an Board ob man es nun nutzt oder nicht, man bezahlt es mit.
Genauso wie die Onboard in den diversen AMD Chipsätzen.
Klar kostet sie Geld und das muss der Käufer mittragen, aber das ist ja echt nebensächlich und wie Stefan schon andeutete, man kann sie ja mal gebrauchen.


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Früher musste man sich immer eine Netzwerkkarte kaufen, oder eine Soundkarte, heute ist es an Board ob man es nun nutzt oder nicht, man bezahlt es mit.
> Genauso wie die Onboard in den diversen AMD Chipsätzen.


Sound/Netzwerk nutze ich ja auch, Chipsätze ohne Grafik gibbet genug. Sonst würde ich mir ein Board ohne Netzwerk/Sound kaufen, wenn ich es diskret nachrüsten will.


----------

